# Referenzieren  von S120 + DriveCliq Motor mit Absolutwertgeber



## Astralavista (13 Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade eine Denkblockade und bräuchte mal eure Unterstützung.

Gegeben ist folgendes:
- S120 CU320-2 PN mit 2 Achsen (FW 5.1)
- Motoren mit DriveCliq Single-Turn Absolutwergeber
- Safety Extended mit SafePosition im Antrieb aktiviert
- CPU 1515F-2 PN (FW V2.5.2)
- Ansteuerung der Achsen über TO PositioningAxis im TIA V15 Upd2

Soweit funktioniert alles, die Achsen fahren und das Programm macht was es soll. Das ganze liegt allerdings bisher bei mir nur als Testaufbau auf dem Schreibtisch.
Momentan "Referenziere" ich die Antriebe über MC_HOME mit Modus 0, also ein einfaches setzen der Istposition. Das funktioniert soweit.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Final wird die Anlage für jede Achse 2 Endschalter und auch einen Referenzschalter bekommen. Angedacht war mit einer Referenzfahrt auf den Refrenz-Initiator den Antrieb zu referenzieren.
Laut Siemens kann man mit einem Absolutwertgeber keine Referenzfahrt durchführen, sondern nur eine Absolutwertgeberjustage durchführen.
Wie kann ich es jetzt am besten programmtechnisch realisieren das eine richtige "Referenzfahrt" auf diesen Initiator durchgeführt wird. Muss ich das wirklich händisch ausprogrammieren?
Das muss auf jeden Fall möglich sein, da nach Arbeiten an der Mechanik oder nach einem Motortausch eine einfach Wiederinbetriebnahme der Anlage möglich sein muss, ausserdem geht das ganze auch ins Ausland. Da kann nicht mal eben jemand hin um einen Geber zu referenzieren.
Das weitere ist wie führe ich eine sichere Referenzierung durch? Hat dafür jemand ein Anwendungsbeispiel?
Also wie würdet ihr so eine Problematik angehen zwecks Programmierung / Parametrierung?

Normalerweise sollte eine Referenzfahrt nicht so oft notwendig sein, aber da das TIA-Portal leider einen großen Bug hat in Zusammenhang mit TO + S120 + Multiuser-Server, reinitialisiert TIA bei praktisch jedem Ladevorgang die Datenbausteine der TO's und die Referenzposition geht verloren. Auch deshalb benötige ich so etwas wie eine Referenzfahrt.

Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe / Denkanstösse.


----------



## blackpeat (13 Juli 2018)

Wir haben diese Funktion wirklich händisch programiert.

Im TO nicht auf Absolutwertgeber stellen sondern auf Absolutwertgeber Zyklisch.

Den Mode im MC_Home auf 5 oder 7 Stellen. 

Dann klappt das eigentlich alles sehr gut.

Und wenn man nicht zuviel im TO umstellen dann bleibt die Position eigentlich erhalten.

Zum sicheren Referenzieren kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## Astralavista (13 Juli 2018)

Hi Blackpeat,

ich habe es schon befürchtet. So einen Vorgang zu programmieren kriege ich hin.
Hast du dann für den Referenzschalter zusätzlich ein TO Messtaster erstellt, so dass der genauer erfasst wird ohne ist es ohne TO genau genug?

Auf Absolutwertgeber zyklisch ist es eingestellt. Das sollte passen für Single-Turn.

Mode 5 für MC_HOME? Das wäre ja das was laut Support und Hilfe nicht funktioniert ... wenn ich den nutzen kann dann habe ich ja meine aktive Referenzfahrt ohne das ich etwas weiteres tun muss.​
Du hast recht, wenn man lokal auf seinem Rechner arbeitet klappt das mit den TO's recht gut, wenn du aber den Multiuser-Server einsetzt brauchst du in einem beliebigen Baustein nur ein Bit invertieren und TIA möchte dann zum laden der CPU die TO's deaktivieren und reinitialisieren. Das scheint ein Bug zu sein, da auf 3 Rechnern identisches Verhalten gezeigt wird.

Kannst du mir kurz sagen wie du die Referenzfahrt programmtechnisch gelöst hast?
1. MC_MOVEJOG
2. Positive Flanke Ref-Ini
3. Stehen bleiben und MC_HOME Mode 7
usw?


----------



## blackpeat (13 Juli 2018)

Sorry Mode 6 oder 7 

Für den Referanzschalter verarbeite ich den Ini ganz normal, ohne irgendwas im TO.

Wir fahren langsam auf mit JOG auf den Sensor und dann ganz langsam zurück und gucken auf die Negative Flanke.

Zusäzlich arbeiten wir mit Torque Limiting  und gucken ob wir ggf. auf Block fahren. Bzw. wenn wir auf den HW Endschalter fahren drehen wir um.


----------



## Astralavista (13 Juli 2018)

OK, dann noch eine Frage. Verwendet ihr Software-Endschalter? Ich denke wenn ich jetzt z.B. die händisch programmierte Referenzfahrt starte, dass er dann bei den SW-Endschalter stehen bleibt.
Kann man die temporär deaktivieren?
Oder ich setze vor der Referenzfahrt die Position der Achse mit MC_HOME Mode 0 so, das er auf keinen Fall in einen SW-Endschalter fährt.

**Edit: Habe es gerade selber gefunden. Mit dem Steuerbit <TO>.PositionLimits_SW.Active kann man die Überwachung der SW-Endschalter aktivieren / deaktivieren.


----------



## blackpeat (13 Juli 2018)

Wir schalten die SW-Endschalter aus während der Fahrt bzw wenn die Achse nicht Referenziert ist. 

Hier kann man die Ausschalten auch im Programmablauf
TO.PositionLimits_SW.Active


----------



## Astralavista (13 Juli 2018)

Super, ich danke dir für die Hilfe.
Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Stolperfallen oder war es das vom Ablauf her?

Vielleicht schreibt ja noch jemand was zum sicheren referenzieren.


----------



## blackpeat (13 Juli 2018)

Kann man das Sicher referenzieren überhaupt mit TOs umsetzen?

Hier was dazu wie es im Starter ist.
Sicheres Referenzieren S120


----------

